# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > कैंसर >  फ़िट पुरुषों को कैंसर का ख़तरा कम

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*एक अध्ययन के मुताबिक़ 50 के आसपास की उम्र वाले फ़िट पुरुषों में अनफ़िट लोगों की तुलना में फेफड़ों और गुदा संबंधी कैंसर होने का ख़तरा कम होता है.*
अगर ऐसे लोगों को बाद में कैंसर होता भी है तो उनके ठीक होने की संभावना ज़्यादा होती है. ये अध्ययन रिपोर्ट जेएएमए आँकोलॉजी में प्रकाशित हुई है.
वेरमोन्ट विश्वविद्यालय के शोधकर्ताओं का कहना है कि फ़िटनेस में थोड़ा सुधार भी कैंसर के ख़तरे को कम कर सकता है.
शारीरिक रूप से सक्रिय रहना, हेल्दी खाना खाना और संतुलित आहार लेना ऐसे कुछ ज़रूरी चीज़े हैं जिनसे किसी भी व्यक्ति में कैंसर या कोई दूसरी बीमारी होने का ख़तरा कम हो जाता है.
*सांस और धड़कन की जांच*इस अध्ययन में शामिल डॉक्टर सुज़ान लाकोस्की का कहना है कि लोगों को ये बताना ज़्यादा उपयोगी होगा कि कैंसर से बचने के लिए पूरी तरह तंदुरुस्त होने के लिए कितना सुधार करने की ज़रूरत है.
ऐसा पर्सनलाइज़्ड प्लान के ज़रिए किया जा सकता है, जिसकी शुरूआत धड़कन और सांस लेने की प्रकिया में फ़िटनेस को माप कर की जा सकती है
इस अध्ययन में टेक्सास के 46 से 50 वर्ष की उम्र वाले 14,000 पुरुषों को ट्रेडमिल पर पूरी तरह थक जाने तक दौड़ाया गया और उनके दिल और सांस लेने की प्रक्रिया में फ़िटनेस के स्तर को जांचा गया.
उसके बाद उनकी तंदुरुस्ती के स्तर की नियमित रूप से जांच की जाने लगी. 1971 से 2009 के बीच हर साढ़े छह वर्षों बाद जांच की जाती रही.
*कोलोरेक्टल*1999 से 2009 के बीच 1,310 पुरुषों में प्रोस्टेट कैंसर, 200 को लंग कैंसर और 181 को कोलोरेक्टल (मलाशय और गुदा) कैंसर से ग्रसित पाया गया.
इस अध्ययन में सामने आया कि उच्च स्तरीय फ़िटनेस वाले मध्य आयु के पुरुषों में कम तंदुरुस्त पुरुषों के मुक़ाबले लंग कैंसर होने का ख़तरा 55% और कोलोरेक्टल कैंसर का ख़तरा 44% कम रहा.
कम तंदुरुस्त की श्रेणी में उन लोगों को रखा गया जिन्हें ट्रेडमिल पर एक मील दौड़ने में 12 मिनट से ज़्यादा समय लगता है.

----------

